# Interesting Kijiji ad



## muskrat (Sep 28, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place for this but..this seems interesting for someone who can restore a guitar

http://oshawa.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-s...-Gibson-Acoustic-with-Case-W0QQAdIdZ159090933


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

would be nice if the guy posted pics and/or model name...argh....

Need Pics


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There is pics now


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

she doesn't look 90 years old...it's probably from the 60's...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Or 50's .. friend has a similar one


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

It's a much better deal than this one....

http://windsor.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-1969-Gibson-J45-W0QQAdIdZ158606313

What a dreamer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Big_Daddy said:


> It's a much better deal than this one....
> 
> http://windsor.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-1969-Gibson-J45-W0QQAdIdZ158606313
> 
> What a dreamer.


Thats reaching... pretty far actually.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats reaching... pretty far actually.


haha, yeah. Makes my '65 SJ worth a lot more tho. :smile::smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> It's a much better deal than this one....
> 
> http://windsor.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-musical-instruments-1969-Gibson-J45-W0QQAdIdZ158606313
> 
> What a dreamer.


Gee I could have bought a 68 last year for $800


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> But you didnt?
> 
> I cant see the guitar in question. Kijiji craps ads out pretty fast but why are you guys complaining about someones asking price? Just pass it by. I see people asking way to much for houses, cars, tools everyday but I dont bother to comment. I just pass them over. Certainly doesnt bother me.


No I didn't. It was a friend selling it. I came to me for advice. The person that bought it was also a friend. He put some money into it and got a good guitar for a fair price. Everybody is happy.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> But you didnt?
> 
> ...why are you guys complaining about someones asking price? Just pass it by. I see people asking way to much for houses, cars, tools everyday but I dont bother to comment. I just pass them over. Certainly doesnt bother me.


I don't think anyone is really _bothered_ by these ads, or _complaining_ for that matter. It's all just good-natured commenting about people's warped sense of value for their stuff. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What bothers me more are the ones that list and either sell or don't pay attention to their email but leave the ad up.


----------

